# Useful Ferry info



## 89867 (May 1, 2005)

Follow this link to todays Telegraph Travel page for useful ferry travel information.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/m....xml&sSheet=/travel/2005/04/30/ixtrvhome.html


----------



## 88789 (May 9, 2005)

thanks traveller that link was useful to me.

Lou and Carol


----------

